# 23 liter unheated stocking ideas



## Ags11 (25 Sep 2020)

I am thinking of keeping 5 celestial pearl danio or 5 white cloud mountain minnows in a 30 cm cube. I've been tracking the temperature of the tank and I expect it might drop to 18C in cold snaps. 

I've looked at various species but have settled on picking uncomplicated ones without special dietary requirements.

I have also looked at guppies but I don't think 18C water is OK for them, although the local fish dealers say otherwise.

So I am now thinking of a species tank of white clouds or pearls. As they like to be in groups is there room in the tank for both?


----------



## sparkyweasel (26 Sep 2020)

WCMMs are fast-swimming and very active; people do keep them in small tanks, and they survive, but I believe they would be much happier and healthier in a larger tank.
CPDs are small and less active, so could be a better choice.


----------



## Luketendo (26 Sep 2020)

Yeah the galaxy rasboras sound like a good choice.


----------



## MirandaB (26 Sep 2020)

Personally I would say the temp will drop too low for cpds and they do much better in larger numbers in a bigger tank.


----------



## Ags11 (26 Sep 2020)

I have considered that. I understand CPD come from 1000 m altitude in a region where air temperature drops to mid teens in the cold season.


----------



## mort (26 Sep 2020)

Wild guppies can easily withstand 18c but what we buy are normally far removed from wild stock and so mass produced that I think they'd suffer long term at such cool temperatures.

I agree Wcmm would feel cramped in only a foot. I have some in a 2ft cube with the filters flow directed from one side to the other and they constantly swim into the flow. I've been meaning to get my slim 4ft tank setup for them.


----------



## Ags11 (27 Sep 2020)

We had some colder weather here and I am now confident that tank temperature is going to stay at 20C or above for the season. Does that alter the stocking possibilities?


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (27 Sep 2020)

Ags11 said:


> I have considered that. I understand CPD come from 1000 m altitude in a region where air temperature drops to mid teens in the cold season.



Ran a summer tub this year with CPD’s. Thought they had all perished due to aggressive beetles moving in and switched off the heater but carried on monitoring the temperature for other reasons. Looked good and hard but no activity so saw no reason to carry on running a heater.

Tub was sometimes down to 14C at night and upon clearing out the tub this September there were CPD’s still in there when emptying.

This is not to confirm that they want cooler temps, simply that they’ve survived in those temps unknowingly. Also fat from available food and beautifully coloured up. Bit more resilient than anticipated.


----------



## Sarpijk (27 Sep 2020)

Chili Rasboras or pygmy corydoras would be my choice.


----------



## Ags11 (1 Oct 2020)

I have 5 celestial pearl danios coming next Friday - 4 females and one male (hopefully). Looking at adding a solitary Dario dario or Clown Killifish later, if the celestials work out.


----------

